# Is this the future of retail? - Yes.



## Shrimp GumboC (Nov 13, 2018)

Robots picking your order:






Robots delivering your order:


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

Shrimp GumboC said:


> Robots picking your order:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't believe I watched the whole videos .

Justlol
From autonomous cars and semis to autónomos Wall-E's.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Shrimp GumboC said:


> Robots picking your order:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Robots delivering to Robots.
Because
People wont have jobs.

So
The CORPORATISTS intend to sell to Robots ?
I Bet Robots get a Union before Uber Drivers !

After they get the Right to Vote . . .

You Do Realize

The NEXT step

Will be culling the Herd.

Liquidating the Obsolete Surplus of Outmoded Workers.

US.


----------



## Shrimp GumboC (Nov 13, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> You Do Realize
> 
> The NEXT step
> 
> ...


That's a foregone conclusion.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Robots can certainly pick an order but as has been proven time and time again already and even admitted by the Waymo CEO, robots will never be able to drive a car on the road without a human driver. 

But I think this is common sense.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Little robots are so adorable!

You will have a job programming or maintaining the robots, and you will have more purchasing power (i.e. higher standard of living) because they will lower consumer prices.


----------



## Shrimp GumboC (Nov 13, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Robots can certainly pick an order but as has been proven time and time again already and even admitted by the Waymo CEO, robots will never be able to drive a car on the road without a human driver.
> 
> But I think this is common sense.


Do your homework.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ri


MadTownUberD said:


> Little robots are so adorable!
> 
> You will have a job programming or maintaining the robots, and you will have more purchasing power (i.e. higher standard of living) because they will lower consumer prices.


o
Robots will be programming the Robots.
And building them.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Shrimp GumboC said:


> Do your homework.
> 
> View attachment 275891


That's not what he said. He's trying to backtrack on a statement that he made he realized made him and Waymo look bad.

It's called backpedaling.

Do your own homework and find a video over 15 minutes long that shows any SDC driving through a city without the human driver touching the steering wheel.

I'll wait.

Then you can admit that those SDC's have constraints that no human has.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Funny how greg can never produce a video like that


----------



## Shrimp GumboC (Nov 13, 2018)

They're heeeeeeeerrrrre.

https://www.bizjournals.com/phoenix...driverless-vehicle-spotted-on-streets-of.html


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Shrimp GumboC said:


> They're heeeeeeeerrrrre.
> 
> https://www.bizjournals.com/phoenix...driverless-vehicle-spotted-on-streets-of.html


Frys delivers groceries!?


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Nuro is a Fascinating co.https://nuro.ai/

Not only Fry's is delivering but their Parent company Kroger too. announcement from August:

Nuro and Kroger are deploying self-driving cars for grocery delivery in Arizona
*https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/16/n...g-cars-for-grocery-delivery-in-arizona-today/
*
Other Kroger owned chains that will do robo deliveries:
Ralphs, Dillons, Smith's, King Soopers, City Market, Fry's*, *QFC, and Harris Teeter.


----------



## Shrimp GumboC (Nov 13, 2018)

https://www.axios.com/autonomous-ve...ies-3fb12a24-3e66-4d8b-b678-a2fbb47d05cb.html


----------



## Shrimp GumboC (Nov 13, 2018)

Hello Robot
https://medium.com/starshiptechnologies/hello-robot-28b9b73787bf


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Shrimp GumboC said:


> Hello Robot
> https://medium.com/starshiptechnologies/hello-robot-28b9b73787bf


*Stealth* Mode









*BATTLE Mode







*


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

But you can get in on the ground floor of owning many homeless shelters.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Shrimp GumboC said:


> Hello Robot
> https://medium.com/starshiptechnologies/hello-robot-28b9b73787bf


https://www.starship.xyz/company/

Four years and still nothing useful from these robots.

Atleast they managed to pull in another $25 million to pay their salaries 'though, 'cause that's all it's about.


----------

